# Royal Rumble 2023 setup



## TheUltimateFarmer (10 mo ago)

Does anyone know if WWE will be doing the light setup with the four poles on each side of the ring this year just like the 2022 royal rumble? I'm pretty sure ill be attending this year and didn't want to get any seats on the corners of the ring if they're doing the poles. They didn't do it last time in 2017 but I just wanted to be sure. Photo for reference of what I'm talking about.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If they didn't do it in 2017, I don't think they will do it here either


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

As far as I’ve seen, they haven’t shared anything about the set up yet. Would be safe to not get any seats in those sections just in case, but, I don’t think they’ll do that again, I’m sure they got enough complaints.


----------

